# Gun safe questions



## gilfo

I am in the market for a safe. Would like pro and con on different locking devices. Regular tumbler or electronic locks. What if the battery goes dead on a electronic lock, how do you get into the safe? Also some have a key entry, doesn't this defeat the whole purpose if the lock can be picked.

Thanks


----------



## kev74

What are you looking to get from the safe? Fire proof, theft deterrent, or just to keep curious fingers away? If your looking for fast access, an electronic lock is the way to go. If you want dependability and are willing to sacrifice speed, go for a mechanical type lock (combination or key).

I've got a Stack-On type locking cabinet with a cylinder type key lock that suits my needs very nicely, however I'm not as concerned about theft or fire as I am concerned about my 2 year old's safety.


----------



## beretta-neo

I agree. A dial lock is the way to go. Less headache potential.


----------



## hberttmank

The electronic lock is quicker to access and the combination is easily changed. If the battery goes dead, just put another one in, it's under the outside pad. The combination lock will probably be more reliable in the long run.


----------



## rockon

What about fingerprint safes. I have read many good things about them. There is a two second delay and then it opens. no need to fumble around in the night.


----------



## kev74

If they work, they're great. I don't have one, but from what I've heard, on the more affordable models, the touch pads can be a bit finicky, sometimes requiring several tries to get it open - then the speed advantage is lost. The higher end ones are supposed to be more reliable, but the price goes up almost exponentially.


----------



## Todd

I've got a touch pad that works great. First try every time, and we're not talking an expensive safe. It has a key backup in case the batteries die, which is kept in yet another safe. :mrgreen:


----------



## clewis

I like the manual combination-dial style for its dependability. Also check the safe to make sure it has a decent fire rating if that is a concern. Some of the makers are even making a fire-proof/water-proof safe to give everything a little extra protection.


----------



## macgulley

rockon said:


> What about fingerprint safes. I have read many good things about them. There is a two second delay and then it opens. no need to fumble around in the night.


I would worry that my fingers might be dirty and it would fail to recognize me. I trust mechanical locks more than electronic but that's just me. 
I think Massad Ayoob recently reviewed one for "Guns" magazine. Here's a link to his article: 
http://www.articlearchives.com/crime-law/law-biometrics-fingerprinting/2305406-1.html


----------



## Marcus99

I have two safes, both key and dial reliant to open. One's pupose is fire deterance, the other is security. Honestly though, they're both very secure and thick. Unless you're worried about guys like robert de niro in The Score taking your safe I think Sentry's at Walmart are fine for a few handguns. Heavy, fire proof, definately able to keep the kids as well as amateur burglars out and they aren't too expensive.

In regards to electronic combo, I have a few issue's with those. First and foremost, I have a cheap little honeywell and the battery life blows. Secondly, it makes a beep for every key hit. That would be very bad if you were trying to be discreet in response to that "bump in the night". Third, I'm pretty well versed in regards to technology and I implement it in every aspect I can, but I think there are some area's in which it's not appropriate. The security of firearms is one of them. Technology fails and securing as well as being able to access you firearms quickly are things I wouldn't want to risk.

Just my .02


----------



## Pate

I sell safes and can tell you that electronic combo locks have come a long way. 10 years ago you couldn't give me one, but I recently replaced my own S&G mechanical lock with a S&G 6120 digital combo. A lot of the imported safes have crappy locks installed (both electronic and mechanical), but if you stick with a decent brand (Amsec, Gardall, Etc.) you will be o.k. I always specify an S&G lock on any safe we order and can't remember the last time we had a failure.

Pat


----------



## Pistolero

I just purchased an electronic pistol safe built by American Security Products Co. for Smith & Wesson. It is called the Versa Vault and functions with either an entered (changeable) code or with a barrel key. 








The safe is designed for quick access to one (or possibly two) pistol(s).








I mounted the unit under my nightstand for "bump-in-the-night" scenarios.








I found the unit at Action Locksmiths in Fairbanks, AK on sale for $125 and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## plentyofpaws

*Some advice*



Pate said:


> I sell safes and can tell you that electronic combo locks have come a long way. 10 years ago you couldn't give me one, but I recently replaced my own S&G mechanical lock with a S&G 6120 digital combo. A lot of the imported safes have crappy locks installed (both electronic and mechanical), but if you stick with a decent brand (Amsec, Gardall, Etc.) you will be o.k. I always specify an S&G lock on any safe we order and can't remember the last time we had a failure.
> 
> Pat


So if I were looking for a decent safe what would you recommend?


----------



## unpecador

plentyofpaws said:


> So if I were looking for a decent safe what would you recommend?


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you should be o.k. if you stick with a decent brand like Amsec or Gardall with an S&G lock. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waffen

If the batteries on mine die I have an external power supply I can plug in to open it, if that fails I have two keys that have to be used to gain access.



W


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have one of these, also have one that looks like a coffee table too. I have a regular safe too but it's full of other stuff and I use this  more for keeping things I use more often readily at hand.


Coffee Table link

End table/nightstand link


----------



## Two 10's

Very happy w/my Fort Knox


----------



## Arcus

*Gunsafe education and review site*

This is the best webpage I've been able to find for a handgun and gunsafe noob like myself: Gunsafe Buyer's Guide

Looking forward to others' replies


----------

